# disease/parasite experts, help~!!



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just noticed one of my caribes has a bump on its back, right after the head.
First I noticed something there a week or so ago, I thought it's just a scratch or some kind of bite wound but yesterday I took a good look and it's not what I thought.
anyone had experience with such bump?? some kind of infection? or parasite? what can I do the cure it?

Here are couple pictures to give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.
pics taken yesterday

















pics taken today, I noticed there's some white stuff..more like white dot at the front of the bump...kind like a zit is ready to pop


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never come across a thing like this with a fish before. But maybe to answer you're question. if it were me i would isolate the caribe, and treat with pimafix and melafix, they work very well when combined, and it could be both an internal parasite or an external disease of some kind.

Certainly does look pretty nasty though, just hope for the best. Also make sure the temp is not too cool. Hope it works out for you with the little guy.

Maybe somone else can chime in and help you out.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would put it in a hospital tank in a heart beat but the only hospital tank I have right now is being used to treat an other unfortunate caribe with pop eyes. only two more days left in the 5 day treatment instructed by the medicine manufacturer so as soon as I free up that tank I'll put this one in if it doesn't get better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> I would put it in a hospital tank in a heart beat but the only hospital tank I have right now is being used to treat an other unfortunate caribe with pop eyes. only two more days left in the 5 day treatment instructed by the medicine manufacturer so as soon as I free up that tank I'll put this one in if it doesn't get better.


I have no clue what it is, but you may want to treat for parisites. Use prazi pro or somethign like that. Watch our for any fungus though. I just hope its not a tumor or something like that.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it possible for them to Develop a tumor?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it possible for them to Develop a tumor?

Ok , I have a bit of a hunch im gonna go on here...

Perhaps that is the Begining Stages of Hith???
Swells up and Pusses and when it leaves
Creates that Crator look?

crrect me if im wrong.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just came here to update you on what I talked about earlier-
The person I wanted to take alook at this-His PM box is full on here-I have no other way of contacting him-But do run into him on other forums-So I will still try-

AK


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks AK. 
just went to check on it today and the bump seems to be a little smaller than yesterday and the white stuff is gone. 
It's kind like a zit, maybe I should take it out and pop it..lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> It's kind like a zit, maybe I should take it out and pop it..lol


Gross.








I thinking its some kind of worm that may be surfacing. AK is right Prazi is a good recommendation.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> It's kind like a zit, maybe I should take it out and pop it..lol


Gross.








I thinking its some kind of worm that may be surfacing. AK is right Prazi is a good recommendation.
[/quote]

that sounded gross....I'll try to go to Shark Aquarium to pick up some prazi tomorrow just to be safe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Is it possible for them to Develop a tumor?
> 
> Ok , I have a bit of a hunch im gonna go on here...
> 
> ...


Any animal can develop cancer. All cancer is is cells multiplying out of control so from that you get a growth called a tumor. HITH i think also just develops as indents. If its going down it may of just been some strange infection or parisite if youve been treating already, but either way ive never seen somethign like that


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

How's he looking?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

last time I checked it's much smaller now but been very busy in the past few days so didn't have time to get the prazi and take any pics. I'll try take some pictures tonight.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

How long do you have this fish ?
It could be a isopoda nestling in the gill, those parasites cán actually cause a cancerlike growth.
Read this about it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

about a month or so. doesn't look like it's in the gill, the bump is more on the back. I'll take a better look when I get home and maybe some pics.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the bump almost disappeared, but can still see some mark of it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

For something like that I wouldn't even worry about it. All you can do is keep your water conditions and the fishes diet pristine. As long as you do that you'll be fine.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes sir~!!!


----------

